# HDR App for Android



## Kretzky (Nov 8, 2013)

Having seen Culprits thread re HDR app & iPhone, it set me to thinking. I didn't want to hi-jack his thread & I'm just wondering can anyone recommend a good HDR app for android, please & thank you?


----------



## Culprit (Nov 9, 2013)

Cdirto said you can get a free HDR app at the Play store over in the iPhone HDR thread, but he didn't mention the name.  Hopefully he will chime in here.


----------



## longbeard (Nov 9, 2013)

I use camera effects. Typed in free hdr camera in the play store and it was the first one that popped up.


----------

